# Wedding Releases?



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all, im hoping to get in touch with other wedding releasers out there!
so we can exchange hints and info.
Please feel free to contact me, id love to meet you all!
Thanks
Helen


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have one I am new though to the business. I have done one so far and that was for my brother. I am planning to heavily advertise by the fall. I am finishing up training my birds now.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Great, I am new as well which is why id love to exchange notes with others out there.
I have joined a society, however the forum isnt as busy as i would like.
I have my big launch this week, Radio and Newspaper are doing a spread which will get me off to a good start.
Ive imported pretty baskets from UK and UK, i used to be a florist so can give flower tips too.
I dont use fresh flowers within picking distance of the birdies!
Hope to find lots of releasers here.
It is a wonderful industry.
Thanks
Helen


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I have White Homers and have started a small business.I say small because my loft is small so I cant keep a lot of birds.I have had my birds for about 3 years and havedone about 6 events.Weddings,a family christmas where they wanted to remember lost loved ones and last week I did a church youth sports day. There were 4 teams so I released 4 white homers to kick off there event.I am not in it for the money I just like to release the birds and if I make some feed money great!I also have a few White Fantails. Jeff


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

White fantails, or ring neck doves are a great part of the release business. You basically keep a couple in a decorative cage for people to look at during the party before you release the homers. People will pose next to the cages and have pictures taken with the birds. It's very cute.


----------



## PHRN252 (May 26, 2008)

Hi 
 I have a white dove release business for about 1 1/2 years now. I have done about 160 jobs, from weddings, funerals, and some other various events. Currently i have 20 birds trained, and starting to train around 40 now. If i can help, just let me know. This is the first time i posted here. I have viewed this site for a long time. This forum is one of the best. I also race homing pigeons.  

Rick


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PHRN252 said:


> Hi
> I have a white dove release business for about 1 1/2 years now. I have done about 160 jobs, from weddings, funerals, and some other various events. Currently i have 20 birds trained, and starting to train around 40 now. If i can help, just let me know. This is the first time i posted here. I have viewed this site for a long time. This forum is one of the best. I also race homing pigeons.
> 
> Rick


Welcome to our forum Rick! Hope you'll post more often. We'd love to see some pictures of your loft and birds. Having a release business, I'm sure you have a camera!


----------



## PHRN252 (May 26, 2008)

Sure, I will try and get some pic's together, and work on posting them in the next day or two. 

Rick


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi ,
Thankyou, its lovely to meet you!
I am the only dove release business here in my town, we have plenty of churches.
I had to stop working cause i got MS and I have been Lost, sitting at home bored etc.
I started rehabbing magpies and have been breeding silky bantams for 20 years.
I nearly ran over a flock of fantails in March and was offered them by the owner.
So i built their flight and "googled" doves etc only to find Adverts for white dove releases. I didnt know they existed so i did some local research and found no Businesses here at all.
So I started up training some and purchased some racers from interstate to train up.
They are all going really well. Its winter here now but we will have some weddings in spring. I have been going to expos etc and have a website www.dovesaway.com.au/
which is getting busy.
I have taken them to some weddings and funerals already and I love it
BTW im still trying the fix the spelling mistakes that have "happened" in the last week!! someone is hacking i think!
.
I love decorating the baskets and dressing up for the occasions.
I have been building wooden release baskets myself also.
Its hard to find nice display cages here so i have to import them thru ebay.
Im so happy with my new venture and hope to generate enough income to pay for their feed etc at least.
I will Pm you all to exchange tips and ask questions if thats ok.
Helen.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I also have a white dove release business. I'm in my third year. I'm the only one I'm aware of in southern PA, Somerset County where Flight 93 crashed. I seem to do a lot of freebies, which I don't mind. I just love to watch the birds fly and the pleasure of seeing the looks on peoples faces. The money isn't the only reason to do it. I'm happy to get enough to cover caring for the birds. People ask a lot of questions and I'm happy to share what knowledge I do have with them. They always seem surprised to learn that I have the birds trained to come home. 
I currently have 46 birds, 2 of which are not white birds (hmmm). Had 8 babies this year that I'm currently training. I purchased some good birds from NY and they've really proven to be good flyers and good homing instincts. And of course the babies I've had also are really good birds. 
Be happy to share any info with you. I just had lettering done for my vehicle, which I think will be the cheapest form of advertising I'll get. I find that the advertising costs of the business far outweigh the expense of maintaing the birds. 
I have a website, unitydoves.com. The picture you'll see is from my daughter's wedding last year. Good luck!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That picture on your site is really cool. Keep up the good work it is very professional.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. Have to credit my husband for building my website. 
He's a whitetail deer farmer here in PA, but has great computer skills!


----------



## PHRN252 (May 26, 2008)

Hi NitaS

I know "Memory Makers" Dove release is in Apollo, PA. I had bought some birds from him to get started about 2 years ago. They were very nice people, but i wasn't going to be any competition for them. If i get any jobs out your way, i will refer them to you. 

In my particular release business, I have a partner. The way it works is I raise, train and care for all the birds, and my partner "Dave" does all the releases, bookings and advertising . The partnership works well in our case, since i work a lot of weekends as a flight nurse. 

Most all my white birds are racing homers or from racing stock. They seem to work out the best. I never like to lose any birds, but it happens some times. Thats way i use the racing homers for there homing ability and their speed to get home, before the hawks get-em. 

www.dovesofwhite.net

Rick


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello from accross the ditch 
i to have not long started in this game (i call it that cos i am not in it for the $) and am the only one specializing in it in christchurch, new zealand
I realy like your site and thought i would make one observation that may make it better,
i couldent seem to find where/which areas you release in? imho its vital that anone putting your area into a search comes up with your site,
i would also love to excange links with you check out my site and let me know
www.wingsoflove.co.nz


kingsley


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Rick and Kingsley. 
Rick, if I hear of anyone out your way, I'll let you know. My sister lives in Hershey, PA Do you release that far? I was up in your neck of the woods last year on business. Beautiful area. Do you get much business from the whitedovesociety? I'm looking into joining.

Kingsley, If you check out the "service area" tab on my site, you'll see the area I cover. I'm in PA close to the Maryland border. 
I really like your heart basket with the open sides. Did you purchase or build it?
Hope you don't mind if I have my husband make me one?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Kingsley, if you are asking me for reciprical link, id be very happy to!!
Yes i see what you mean about the service area not stated. Its on the wedding page at the bottom, ill get it fixed shortly!!
As for those lovely heart baskets, they are so hard to find here.
Id love to get hold of one, does anyone know who sells them?
Ill go and have a look at your sites.
Thanks

Helen


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, kingsley, i love your site, very pretty and well done.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi Kingsley, if you are asking me for reciprical link, id be very happy to!!
> As for those lovely heart baskets, they are so hard to find here.
> Id love to get hold of one, does anyone know who sells them?
> Thanks
> ...


Great i will get onto putting a link on for your site tomorrow 

as for the Heart shaped baskets i have been busy making them myself as i found like you they were to hard to get and (way to expensive to freight),
i will send you some pics when i have them all compleated


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Kingsley, i will add your site in the morning, its midnight here and my brain is tired.
Talk later.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to start a white dove release business next year. I am also just getting into racing birds next year. Currently I have four white birds and a dozen racers. I have had them out to a four mile training toss, twice to twelve miles and just yesterday, all went to forty miles. One of my whites was the first bird back yesterday, but two were the last birds back, a couple of hours later.

I am looking to purchase some baskets, cages, etc, and will probably get a couple of white fantails just to have at events in a cage, for show. I am not getting white dove release birds per se, but am trying to purchase and raise actual whites that have done well in races. Costs a lot more, but worth it I believe. I will also race the whites to know what to breed from down the road.

Wish me luck on the races and the business. If someone has a good white male that has done well in at least a three hundred mile race, sell him to me please , or maybe even a hen would be wanted. If you know of where I can get a heart shaped white basket for less than 89 dollars, let me know also. [email protected]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi there, I just got my 30 birds in june, have 28 now due to hawks. they are loft flying but have not done the road training yet due to hot weather. I have been happy with my birds, but I would like to buy some grizzle squeekers from racing bird loft this winter/spring to add to use to breed in the future. just add some new blood as mine are all from the same loft. I think I will be getting new squeekers for a while before breeding at my loft. I also have a pair of seraphims that I would like to use for display, I really like them. I have been draging my feet on finding display cages. I just don't seem to want to get much done in the dead of summer hot! hot! hot!. the seraphims are on eggs right now anyway so maybe some babies in a week or so. that reminds me, I think I will candle them tonight. nice to hear from others in this venture!


----------



## Big Boy (Feb 28, 2008)

New England Pigeon Supply sells the basket that you're talking about for less than $40.00. Good luck on your new business. I have 12 stichelbauts from Disney stock. 10 of them are trained to return home. The other 2 were adults when I purchased them so they are prisoners. I've lost 7 birds in all since I began purchasing birds last December. One thing I've learned is don't buy adults! My 10 "workers" were all purchased as squeakers and settled into the loft. I've paired up with a wedding planner who uses my birds when she needs them. I charge her a fixed amount and she adds her mark up. Really good arrangement. I dont have to deal with the advertising, answering calls etc. Wouldn't work if I was doing this for a living though. Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big Boy said:


> New England Pigeon Supply sells the basket that you're talking about for less than $40.00. Good luck on your new business. I have 12 stichelbauts from Disney stock. 10 of them are trained to return home. The other 2 were adults when I purchased them so they are prisoners. I've lost 7 birds in all since I began purchasing birds last December. One thing I've learned is don't buy adults! My 10 "workers" were all purchased as squeakers and settled into the loft. I've paired up with a wedding planner who uses my birds when she needs them. I charge her a fixed amount and she adds her mark up. Really good arrangement. I dont have to deal with the advertising, answering calls etc. Wouldn't work if I was doing this for a living though. Good luck!


 that sound like a good idea...do they know how to take care of the birds?...how much is the flat rate?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Boy said:


> New England Pigeon Supply sells the basket that you're talking about for less than $40.00. Good luck on your new business. I have 12 stichelbauts from Disney stock. 10 of them are trained to return home. The other 2 were adults when I purchased them so they are prisoners. I've lost 7 birds in all since I began purchasing birds last December. One thing I've learned is don't buy adults! My 10 "workers" were all purchased as squeakers and settled into the loft. I've paired up with a wedding planner who uses my birds when she needs them. I charge her a fixed amount and she adds her mark up. Really good arrangement. I dont have to deal with the advertising, answering calls etc. Wouldn't work if I was doing this for a living though. Good luck!


Thanks for that tip, Ive ordered the heart release basket, they are out of stock of the larger ones at the moment so im getting the 1 bird one for now.

Does anyone know how to attach a ribbon to one of their feet for a release so that they come off safely and quickly as they take flight.
Ive seen it on websites and ive emailed them but they havent replied to me!!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Never heard of doing that. Is there any particular purpose or just for show? I'd be afraid to put a ribbon on one of my birds in case it got them caught to something.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Aussiegirl... I'm remembering many years ago when we used to tie up those little bows we used for the poodles when we finished grooming them. We had to use a stiff ribbon to hold the shape and I always had a few ''paper cuts'' on my fingers from tying them. If you do use ribbons on your birds....suggest you use the very soft satiny kind. I wonder if a ''paper cut'' on the leg of a pigeon would bleed enough for it to bleed out before it could reach home???? Just something for you to think about! I'm betting your birds are pretty enough that they don't need any decoration.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw it on a website here, ill find it and show you all.
I would only use a soft ribbon and not put it on tight for obvious reasons.
The people watch the ribbon fall from the sky and the children all try and catch it.
The bride keeps it as a memento.
Just a thought, maybe I wont be game enough to try it!


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok I searched and found the site showing the bird with ribbon attached.
here it is:
http://dovesofpeacewhitedoverelease.street-directory.com.au/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that idea sounds like a nice touch, the ribbon would have to be soft to beable to work with it and it is going to be kept so you would want it to be high quality of course....neat idea.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiegirl said:


> Ok I searched and found the site showing the bird with ribbon attached.
> here it is:
> http://dovesofpeacewhitedoverelease.street-directory.com.au/


I don't think the ribbon is actually attached to the dove at all. It could be just laid around the foot just before the bird take off and it would just fall to the ground. NO way should a ribbon or string or anything like that be actually attached to the foot. That would be VERY dangerous.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would hope they are not tying it to the foot. maybe they will respond to aussiegirl and give us the secret


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't think the ribbon is actually attached to the dove at all. It could be just laid around the foot just before the bird take off and it would just fall to the ground. NO way should a ribbon or string or anything like that be actually attached to the foot. That would be VERY dangerous.


I would agree with Renee. No way would I attach anything like that to a bird. From the pics it looks like the ribbon has to be wrapped at least once to even be taken skyward, otherwise it would remain at the point of take-off. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

no, i dont want to risk it either now i think more about it.
They wont answer my question as to how they attach it, so maybe someone else here can ask them?
The idea is very nice though!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all
This is my first post my husband and I have just purchased 6 white homers and are about to start to train them to home. We already had white fantails for some time which will be be great for display. We have had birds for many years breeding different types of doves. So learning to home pigeons is all new to us. We hope to commence releases in February 2009.
I would be happy to get any tips you have to help us get started including what to use to clean the doves for the day. I have heard is you have a bad stain that will not wash out you can mix Borax and water to a paste to get it off. 

Like Aussiegirl we have found it hard to get baskets and display cages in Australia. My husband is going to make some of ours. 

We are also looking to buy a pair of white frillbacks which we are finding hard to find in Australia


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There is supply house called New england pigeon supplies That sales most any type basket for rease birds heart shaped and white release baskets Plus display cages. And then reg, supplies. They may even ship over seas BUT it would cost a little moe Might check them out. www.nepigeonsupplies.com I believe. Look in the catalog


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help will have a look.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Queen,
How exciting for you both. I did contact new england supply and found them to be really helpful. I will be getting my baskets shipped over here.The price was very reasonable. Have a look at the site link above!
I dont wash my birds at all, they wash themselves 3 times a day!! in their swimming pond which is emptied a few times a day and refreshed. Mine are in their pond as soon as they are let out after they range around the neighborhood.
They love to be clean.
I also add a good wormer to the water once a week or fortnight which also keeps the lice in check.
Good luck with the business, One tip: bridal expos!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi Queen,
> How exciting for you both. I did contact new england supply and found them to be really helpful. I will be getting my baskets shipped over here.The price was very reasonable. Have a look at the site link above!
> I dont wash my birds at all, they wash themselves 3 times a day!! in their swimming pond which is emptied a few times a day and refreshed. Mine are in their pond as soon as they are let out after they range around the neighborhood.
> They love to be clean.
> ...


what do you use to worm with which you can use once a week?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a poultry/pig wormer called Nilverm.
I use a smaller dose for the pidgies and I must say that apon thinking more about this that I probably dont stick to a regular weekly dose, probably more like once a fortnight.
I have edited my former post to reflect this!
I dont use the full dose but rather a half dose for silky bantam and just add a fewdrops to their bath.
I got this tip from a childhood friend who came to visit me some months ago. He has been racing/breeding since 1967 and he is a walking encyclopaedia to me!!so i trust his advice though I dont use full strength as mentioned just so as to not overdo things.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

here I am at the Wedding expo on the weekend.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiegirl said:


> here I am at the Wedding expo on the weekend.


Looks like a nice picture. Can you make it bigger?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Renee,
Yes i had forgotten how to, but i uploaded to my gallery then grabbed the "bb" code under the fullsize pic and whalah here you have it:


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ribbon*

Studying the picture, the ribbon does not show any signs of being tied to the bird. My guess, (from the pictures) is it is laid around the neck and crosses the back so the wings will catch it for a short period of time but the wind and wing movements causes it to fall. Do not overlap around the neck and even if the ribbon gets caught it will only fall off. also keep one side shorter than the other so the resistance from the wind while flying will pull from the long side and allow the ribbon to fall. Use silk or some other soft material so it does not cut the bird. Try it on your own finger first, if it does not cut you than it should be safe.

Remember the ribbon only has to fly with the bird ten to twenty feet and it must fall off. Practice at home if you want to add this to your program until you get it right. But since you are the only one in your area why do you need it. My guess is this is something they use to get one up on the others in their area.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that. NO im never going to do it or attempt it. I guess i was curious to know how it was done.
Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> Studying the picture, the ribbon does not show any signs of being tied to the bird. My guess, (from the pictures) is it is laid around the neck and crosses the back so the wings will catch it for a short period of time but the wind and wing movements causes it to fall. Do not overlap around the neck and even if the ribbon gets caught it will only fall off. also keep one side shorter than the other so the resistance from the wind while flying will pull from the long side and allow the ribbon to fall. Use silk or some other soft material so it does not cut the bird. Try it on your own finger first, if it does not cut you than it should be safe.
> 
> Remember the ribbon only has to fly with the bird ten to twenty feet and it must fall off. Practice at home if you want to add this to your program until you get it right. But since you are the only one in your area why do you need it. My guess is this is something they use to get one up on the others in their area.


Big-t, have you done this before?, do you do releases? It sounds like you have experience on this ribbon thing.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Big-t, have you done this before?, do you do releases? It sounds like you have experience on this ribbon thing.


No experience with ribbons on birds, but have been a nature bug all my life. Between flying, scuba diving and 48 years of fixing things for a living the pictures on the web site explain if you know what you are looking for.

(PS Also tried a four foot piece of silk on one of my birds as a test. Would not have done it if I did not think it was safe)


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for all your help. My birds also bath every day. where i live we have red soil and the birds often get a brow stain on their wing tips. does anyone know about a preventative medication for canker.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Aussiegirl 

Your cages look beautiful. We have already booked asite at our local Bridal Fair in March 09


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Queen said:


> does anyone know about a preventative medication for canker.


Well, you've got one of the biggest guns (so to speak) in the pigeon care/medication business right there in Aussie land .. http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/

They will have just about anything you could possibly need including canker meds.

Terry


----------

